# LinTerm

## kamil.pawelak

Witam! Postanowiłem w końcu poznać opinię userów tak szacownej dystrybucji, jak Gentoo o mojej koncepcji budowy własnej dystrybucji, którą to powoli wcielam w życie  :Wink:  Distro leży na moim dysku i przechodzi betatesty (różnie wypdają narazie - wiadomo, jak to jest kiedy się robi prawie wszystko samemu  :Wink: )... czekam na Wasze opinie, pomysły, uwagi, propozycje!!! pozdr i z góry dzięki za zainteresowanie :]

http://linterm.wikidot.com/

```
LinTerm jest polską dystrybucją linuksa tworzoną przez Kamila Pawelaka. Jest to dystrybucja typu livecd z możliwością instalacji na dysku. LinTerm pozbawiony jest środowiska graficznego i pracuje wyłącznie w środowisku tekstowym oraz korzysta tylko z oprogramowania pod konsolę. Przeznaczony jest on dla użytkowników, którzy lubią pracować w terminalu oraz dla tych którzy chcą się nauczyć podstaw linuksa, a także do ratowania padniętego systemu. Zalętą LinTerm jest jego szybkie i niezawodne działanie oraz możliwość instalacji i korzystania nawet na bardzo słabych komputerach. Korzysta on domyślnie z systemu plików z dziennikiem ext3, lecz możliwe jest również wykorzystanie reiserfs, xfs, jfs i wielu wielu innych. Dystrybucja ta posiada własny system pakietów o nazwie plt, a do ich zarządzania służy menedżer pakietów … . LinTerm i większość programów w nim zawartych rozpowszechniana jest na zasadach Powszechnej Licencji Publicznej GNU GPL.
```

----------

## Yatmai

Ale co mamy oceniać ? Ideę ? Mnie się bardzo podoba, uwielbiam linucha w konsoli i jeśli tylko LinTerm ma mieć wbudowanego fb to możesz być pewien że przynajmniej go zainstaluje żeby sie przekonać jak w praktyce to wyszło.

Tylko skąd go zassać ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

hmmm oceniać, to może właśnie tylko ideę, bardziej mi zależy na Waszych pomysłach, wskazówkach, poradach, etc etc  :Wink:  jak tylko wydam LinTerm, to od razu podam odnośniki do iso  :Wink:  narazie trwają testy pakietów plt i managera do nich (szukam nazwy dla menedżera pakietów plt, a nóż macie jakieś fajne propozycje  :Smile:  ??)...  :Wink:  ludzie mają fajne pomysły, dlatego też czekam na Wasze inwencje  :Wink: 

----------

## gnu_feliks

Fajnie ze robisz swoja dystro  :Smile: 

Ale nie lepiej bylo juz skozystac z istniejacych paczek np. debow. Zamiast ludzie pracowac przy paczkach pracowali by nad innymi rzeczami. I tak samo mozna uzyc apt-get, ogolnie tak mi sie wydaje ze mozna uzyc debow i apt-get (np elive na tym sie opiera) ale moze ty masz inne plany to tylko taka moja sugestia  :Wink:  I apropo juz podobny projekt do twojego istnieje i jest to dystro o zalozeniach serwerowych i tez zalozenie jest takie ze tylko konsolka jest i do niej link jak cos http://nnd.freesco.pl/ . Ale ogolnie projekt fajny tylko ze raczej ktos poczatkujacy jej nie zainstaluje a pierwsze kroki ogolnie userzy stawiaja w czym ala gnome-terminal czy jakos tak to sie zwalo. No nic pozotaje zyczyc aby dystro znalazlo swoich odbiorcow chodz pewno bedzie to waskie grono.

----------

## kamil.pawelak

moje raczej serwerowe nie będzie, przynajmniej nie w wersji 1.0 RC  :Wink:  bo to ma być distro terminalowe i desktopowe zarazem głównie  :Wink:  co do instalacji, to naprawdę skrypt instalacyjny jest bardzo prosty:

1. Podział dysku

2. Zrzucenie zawartości livecd na twardziela

3. Instalacja gruba 

4. Odpalenie skryptów konfiguracyjnych (hasła, userzy, sieć, dźwięk, sprzęt, etc etc)

i tyle  :Smile:  dzięki za opinie :]

----------

## Yatmai

@gnu_feliks bój sie boga  :Razz:  deb'y ssą, rpm'y nie wiele lepsze... może ideę jedne i drugie mają słuszną, ale taki debian czy fedora zbyt szybko robiły mi syf z zależnościami. a nóż/widelec, chłopak wymyśli jakiś naprawde niezły system pakietów ?  :Smile: 

co do idei, to ja bym na tym widział tam ekg, links'a z obsługą directfb, fbi dla obrazków i filmów, mp3blaster dla muzyki i bandę narzędzi jak ssh, nfs i ftp. jak na desktop było by chyba wszystko co można chcieć od kompa, a dzięki fb zamiast x'ów działało by to na naprawde słabych maszynkach  :Smile: 

a potem zmontować repo z apache, gcc i kilka innych rozszerzeń, już niekoniecznie desktopowych  :Smile: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

trafiłeś w punkt  :Smile:  tak właśnie myślę jeśli chodzi o realizację projektu  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## v7n

Jeśli założenia się sprawdzą, to wyjdzie z tego naprawdę świetne livecd dla początkujacych ( coś ala slackware, ale bez instalacji ). Bo chodzi o to, żeby newbie przywykł do konsoli, a nie do kolorowego yasta, czy innego Centrum Zarządzania ( z mandrake ). LinTerm mu to umożliwi bez instalacji na dysku. Powodzenia   :Smile: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

oczywiście  :Smile:  dziekuję... z tym, że oczywiście instalacja na dysku będzie możliwa, jak już wspomniałem  :Wink: 

----------

## gnu_feliks

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> @gnu_feliks bój sie boga  deb'y ssą, rpm'y nie wiele lepsze... może ideę jedne i drugie mają słuszną, ale taki debian czy fedora zbyt szybko robiły mi syf z zależnościami.

 

Chcialem powiedziec tylko ze po co wymyslac kolo jeszcze raz  :Wink:  i moze uzywac apt-geta i nie bawic sie w tworzenie wlasnych paczek tylko skozystac z repozytowrium debiana sid. No i jest jeszcze wybor taki ze to moze byc dystro kompilowana  :Smile:  Jezli chodzi o mnie to moja jedyna dystro ala redhat (rpm  :Wink: ) byl auroks. A debiana uzywalem przed przesiadka na gentoo ktore sobie chwale. A no rzeczywiscie debian jesli chodzi o zaleznosci to robil syf  :Wink:  bo nie ma w debian czegos ala flagi USE  :Wink: 

Moze nie taki zly pomysl z ta dystro konsolowa dla poczatkujacych  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

na bezczela można by użyć i ew. lekko zmodyfikować mechanizm tbz2 z gentoo  :Very Happy: 

są paczki, bez problemu możne przekompilować własne, a jeszcze mi emerge syfu z zależnościami nie zrobiło takiego co by revdep-rebuild sobie nie poradził  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

spokojnie mam, jeśli chodzi o pakiety plt kilka asów w rękawie  :Wink:  szukam natomiast nazwy dla managera pakietów plt  :Smile:  macie jakieś pomysły (tak jak dla apta mamy np aptitude)...  :Wink:  pozdr

----------

## Kurt Steiner

polot, paleta  :Very Happy: 

I najserdeczniejsze - powodzenia!  :Smile: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

dzięki  :Smile:  sam mam kilka pomysłów, ale czekam aż zbiore od innych jakies a nóz widelec trafi się coś fajnego  :Wink:  a potem zrobię sondę  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

a może nasze polskie "zapodaj" ?  :Very Happy:  zapodaj xmms  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

oooo niezłe  :Smile:  dzieki dodane do listy  :Smile:  pozdr

----------

## v7n

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> a może nasze polskie "zapodaj" ?  zapodaj xmms 

 

hehe, a zamiast echo zrób elo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

czekam na dalsze pytania, uwagi i pomysły jak coś  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> a może nasze polskie "zapodaj" ?  zapodaj xmms 

 

Tak, a dodatkowe pakiety będzie można ściągać nie z repo ale z zapo.

----------

## Poe

bier

 :Wink:  bier, jako bierz (tudzież ssaj), a moze z niemiecka bier, jako piweczko  :Wink: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

http://linterm.pun.pl/index.php  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

jak na dystrybucję bez środowiska graficznego trochę przydużo kategorii na tym forum.

----------

## kamil.pawelak

jest ok ale teraz chodzi o dział http://linterm.pun.pl/viewforum.php?id=18 bo tutaj każdy może mieć wpływ na ostateczny kształt LinTerm  :Wink:  chcę go wydać patrząc na potrzeby innych a nie tylko swoje  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

trochę tego linterma w googlu wyskakuje :> popracuj trochę i jak będziesz czuł, że coś z tego będzie, zgłoś newsa na linux.pl

----------

